# Atlanta area car work



## m3atl (Aug 13, 2003)

if anyone needs any work done on their car, let me know. I do the full range, suspension, clutches, brakes,etc. I can provide references for those interested.

Thanks,
James


----------



## hhodgetts (Sep 12, 2003)

James, 
Send me a private message with your contact information.
Hunt
97 M3 Coupe, Atlanta



m3atl said:


> if anyone needs any work done on their car, let me know. I do the full range, suspension, clutches, brakes,etc. I can provide references for those interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


----------



## m3atl (Aug 13, 2003)

Hunt,

Message sent.

Thanks,
James


----------

